# NEMLEC directs its force



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

NEMLEC directs its force
By Stephen Hagan/ Staff Writer
Thursday, February 24, 2005

In space once used by doctors to preserve life, a regional police force converged last week in Stoneham at the former Boston Regional Medical Center to do the same thing. 

But instead of using surgical instruments, approximately 35 members of the Northeastern Massachusetts Law Enforcement Council (NEMLEC) practiced their knowledge of weapons and force to potentially save lives. 

NEMLEC is made up police officers from 44 cities and towns in the area, including a strong continent from Woburn. 

Many of the officers in the drill have military experience, including some who have served as Marines, special operations technicians in the U.S. Army and at least one as a Navy Seal. 

"We're looking for the bad guys," said Sgt. Paul Cooper of the Chelmsford Police Department. "It doesn't hurt to have someone watch our backs. We channel our energy almost like a professional athlete. It's the pinnacle of police work. It's where the action is. We want to take it to the next level." 

Two police units, the tactile search team and the slow and deliberate search team, combed the dark halls of the former medical center. One team used the fast and furious "dynamic clearing" techniques to search for a possible criminal. These efforts included the use of military-style machine guns such as MP5s and Air-15s, suppression devices and speed. Another team methodically scoured the area for possible clues. 

Each of the NEMLEC members was outfitted with an array of weapons, including infrared sights and mirrors to peer around corners. Officers also employ the use of "flash-bangs," or concussion grenades to confuse potential criminals. 

After each drill, members of the team and their team leaders critiqued their efforts. 

"Maybe there's a hostage in there and we're going in," said Cooper, describing one potential scenario to one SWAT team. "We're taking over this entire area. This drill is planned for flexibility." 

One SWAT team member warned Cooper to clear the way during the drill. 

"We had the sergeant standing there," he said. "I didn't want to knock him over." 

Another reminded the team they had to move quickly. 

"If we wait, it's not going to be good," he said. 

Last week, doctors at the New England Memorial Condominium Association expressed dismay over the planned training exercise. 

Some doctors had said the massing of security forces would intimidate elderly patients using the facility on Woodland Road. About 85 doctors work at the medical complex. 

But Cooper said no live ammunition was used at the drill last week. Officials at The Gutterez Co. of Burlington, the owner of the property, gave their permission for the event. The only indication something was going on at the vacant building was a couple of SWAT team trucks parked in front of the entrance to the campus's Ruble Building. 

Cooper said the event went off without a hitch.


----------



## MC1010 (Dec 18, 2003)

Look at me everyone, look at me!!!!!!!! Do these guys have a perminent reporter attached to their hips???? Why everytime that they train do they have to have a newspaper report about it???? I don't think that anyone cares about their touching themselves.....oops, I mean their training.....  :lol:


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Good for them, I'm glad to see some locals finally getting some good press and sorely needed training!


----------



## yutyut1 (Oct 26, 2004)

These LEC groups have to publicize to show the taxpayers they are working. I think more sooner then later these grants and funding will dry up leaving these LECs high and dry.

The State police Stop and Sert teams train all the time, never hear about them...... hhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm a f/t municipal police officer in one of the largest communities in Massachusetts. We use the State Police STOP team as needed but I see no harm in having regional municipal police tactical teams. If they can respond faster - I'd want them called to contain and end an out of control situation. MSP STOP team has my respect but it's a fact that the municipal police have about 99% more experience responding to 9-1-1 calls. I respect both regional and State emergency response teams - both are ok with me. Municipal police do 99% of police work. They will not lose their jobs to State Police or County wannabes. The vast majority of us see sheriff departments as being soley the caretakers of the jail and would not use them in any emergency situation. We would use the State Police for assistance - IF needed. The State Police officers need to realize that municipal police that deal with crimes in progress on a routine basis will always rely on adjacent communities for mutual aid as needed - even if that includes the creation of regional, quick response, tactical teams. We do not and will never feel a need to compete with the State Police. It's the County Sheriff Departments that are trying to make the State Police obsolete - not us. Real police should help each other - not be in competition with each other. Maybe MSP STOP should co-train with the regional police tactical teams....... They might as well since there is no way that they will ever safely replace them... Officer safety comes first. Rapid response is a major factor in that. Period.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

And here we go again...


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Jasper, your nothing but a troublemaker, and completely ignorant about the comments you make.You need to get a clue and a little more experience!!


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

Jasper";p="57687 said:


> It's the County Sheriff Departments that are trying to make the State Police obsolete - not us. quote]
> 
> The county sheriff's are not trying to make the state or local police obsolete. They could not do it even if they tried.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> If that is the case, then why are the regional teams recruiting for accident reconstructionists? What's next - a truck team? But that's a topic for another day.


I better send my resume in quick!!! :lol:


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

You dont see Boston, or Everett or Chelsea joining these teams whyy?? They have enough police work to do. Look at the incident up north where a driver just refused to stop and walked into his house after a 3/4 chase 32 officers later he walked out of the hosue , no violence, no firearms, any real pd they would have kicked the door in and done police work...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Whine, whine, whine, can't we all get along

_Rondey "the beat down" King_

Down here all the pds use Sheriff for K-9 activities and crime scene processing, and we also use State for other aspects, live and let live we are all making a living and doing our jobs, it does not matter what the patch says.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Heres an idea someone rent a hall or something get lots of booze and we can all get together and discuss it, hahahaha.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, never mind the accident recon team, there will be a new NEMLEC Highway Safety Unit with reversed french blue colors patrolling your local highways soon along with the two new Hughes MD-500 Notar Helicopters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Macop";p="57768 said:


> Heres an idea someone rent a hall or something get lots of booze and we can all get together and discuss it, hahahaha.


The Irish Rebel group Wolfe Tones are playing in lynn for the LPRA. The perfect place. Inciteful Irish music, Guinness, and drunk cops.
:t:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

How come every time I hear about a NEMLEC training session, the Dukes of Hazzard theme song comes to my head?

Take it Waylon!!!!!!!!
Just two good old boys, never meanin' no harm...
Beats all you never saw, been in trouble with the law 
Since the day they was born. 
Straightenin' the curves, flattenin' the hills... 
Someday the mountain might get 'em but the law never will.
Makin' their way, the only way they know how... 
That's just a little bit more than the law will allow. 
Just two good ol' boys, wouldn't change if they could,
Fightin' the system like two modern-day Robin Hoods...


----------

